# valign:middle funktioniert im IE nicht



## Sd-siGn (31. August 2009)

Hallo.

Habe eine Navi, die einzelnen Unterpunkte sind in Tabellen und ich hab eben das valign="middle" - wird aber nur im FF korrekt angezeigt im IE nicht.


```
<tr>
            <td width="200" height="30" align="left" valign="middle" class="navi">&nbsp;<a href="index.php?page=termine"class="navi"><font color="#FF0000">Termine</font></a></td>
          </tr>
```

Das ist der Code der Tabelle ..

Hab schon soviel herumprobiert, aber nichts hilft.. 
Bitte um schnelle Hilfe
& Dankeschön !


Gruß,
Stefan


/Edit: hab noch nen Screenshot wie's vom FF & IE ausgegeben wird.


----------



## Maik (31. August 2009)

Hi,

dein Codeschnipsel funktioniert bei mir in der IE-Familie (6 - 8) tadellos.

mfg Maik


----------



## Sd-siGn (1. September 2009)

Dann kann der Fehler eigentlich nur in der "navi" css liegen..
Werd's mal durchchecken ansonsten meld ich mich nochmal.
Danke trotzdem!

Gruß,
Stefan


/edit:

Hab das gesamte Layout neu aufgebaut, die Navigation jetzt mit Divs .
Was ich sowieso machen wollte, aber eigentlich zu faul war umzubauen *g*
Auf jedenfall funktioniert das valign ja nicht in einem Div, das Problem habe ich jetzt gelöst, aber die Frage ist ist das in Ordnung oder geht gar nicht? Funktionieren tut's ja ;-)

<html>
  <div align="center"><a href="index.php?page=bilder"class="navi">Bildergallerie</a></div>
<div align="center"><a href="index.php?page=verein"class="geheim">  . </a></div>
  <div align="center"><a href="index.php?page=tausch"class="navi">Tauschbörse</a></div>
<div align="center"><a href="index.php?page=verein"class="geheim">  . </a></div>
</html>

die css geheim macht nur den Text transparent und das Teil eben in der selben BG Farbe wie css navi

Gruß


----------



## Maik (1. September 2009)

Naja, eine CSS-Navigation wird anstelle der <div>-Elemente üblicherweise mit einem Listenelement ausgezeichnet, das sich anschliessend mit CSS wunderbar formatieren lässt - ansonsten droht dem Dokument beim übermäßigen Gebrauch eine DIV-Suppe

mfg Maik


----------

